# What happend???



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

When I first started coming to this forum to read on new products, decoys, calls, techniques, laws, and other things that were amusing and helpful to me as a hunter.. Now look this forum we got morons everyday over and over coming on here asking the same questions it sickens me..

There has to be something that was can do about this..I mean they have to be able to figure out that those of us that hunt arent going to tell them exactly where the geese are.. Why cant people go look for them selves? Why do some of you have to come on here and cry because you are coming out and dont know where to go..It is simple get out and drive around... The areas are setup in the migration thread... Also some of you need to watch what you say, lets get back to where this site was not to long ago which was just casual talk about things that mean something to our hunting communitee not some crying people who are to lazy to get out and scout!!Burn some gas, if not stay home!!! And if you cant pass shoot them or decoy them in my opinion you can stay home too!!!
Bandhunter


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

BH,

I have to agree with you. The problem is that some still post areas that are almost down to the exact road sign. They are just trying to be the hero. But the funny thing is then they will post how there are no birds there anymore. Hmmmmmm I wonder why. Anyway it is a free country so if guys want to post the info that is their right even if it is burning the guys busting their butts looking, burning hard earned gas money and time.

I guess the thing that has really been getting me is that guys ask the same question that was asked two days prior. Take the time and do a search on the subject.

The other is all this "Whats the weather like". Why would a guy make such a post when they can go to weather.com, NOAA, intellicast, and about a 100 other weather sites.

Oh and does anyone know when the snows are going to hit Jamestown????? Miss Cleo if your lurking please post up!!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

I hear ya...makes me just shake my head at times.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah it sucks but what can a guy do??

Just ignore it and you'll be fine..

As far as people know maybe I dont hunt anymore.. 8)


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey guys......I have a few questions:

When will they arrive in ND?
Where can I find land to hunt them?
Can someone whip my A$$ for me too....

Sorry could not resist.

I am new to this spring hunt. But all the questions I have asked are:
Where can i find info on the snow line? (got the website)
Is there a number I can call to find out the migration? (got that too)
Then the one vague one was do you think the bird go through this area? (I stated the area....between two towns about 100 miles and got responses that yes they fly in that area)

good enough for me....I am just watching the snow line and trying to work out my schedual.

All of you that have given me info....Thank you.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Not pointing fingers would just like it back to the way it was...Is the members forum better? How can I become part of that? 
Bandhunter


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Most members are on here as well.....But to become a member it only takes a $10 donation to the site.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

BandHunter,
You echo my frustrations with the forum lately. This is the reason I rarely post anymore. What most new snow goose hunters don't realize is that finding snow geese is the easiest part of hunting them.

Decoying them or getting in range is the hard part. The reality is that most of the guys who know how to hunt them have stopped talking about the little details of how to do it and the inexperienced guys haven't hunted enough to know what questions they should be asking and what is really important.

Pretty soon you will here the question. "What are we doing wrong? We set up in an area with plenty of geese. They came over our decoys and they wouldn't decoy."

Then they will explain the setup they used conditions etc. It is the evolution of the snow goose hunter.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

gandergrinder said:


> This is the reason I rarely post anymore. What most new snow goose hunters don't realize is that finding snow geese is the easiest part of hunting them.
> .


Shhhhhh. the godfather has spoken.... :bowdown:

GB3- I hit all the secret spots you told me to go but there are no birds.. Can you give me a couple more spots to try???? :lol: :lol:

BAsically its a trend that starts on these internet boards and it happens on all of them, not just this one.. There are alot of posts on this site, that if one pays attention can get enough information out of thread, to determine where to go.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It's getting old to me too, but I have spare time so I try to improve my communication skills and also I find entertainment in many peoples posts. I sure hope we are not supposed to be taking any website to serious


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

to say that you hardly post anymore because some new snow goose hunter ask a lot of silly questions, dosnt make sense to me, its like a tv :lol: , you can change the channel or you can ignore the post.........id also like to say, so what if someone ask a few new questions that maybe to you seem stupid or senseless, but to him he thinks hes asking a valid question......some of you come off with an arogance that amazes me....give some of these guys a break, just my .02


----------



## wisconsingoosehunter (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks C. You know, I started coming on here a while back, and have learned an awful lot. Even from the guys who like to jump all over someone the first time they come on. They may seem arrogant (and maybe are) but they have a lot of information in their heads. When I first came on here, I hardly knew how one of these discussion boards worked, and i really didn't have a clue as to how to navigate and search, so i posed some of same questions i've heard a million times. But now I feel like an A$$ that i've done that. I really don't think it has to be that way. Let's try to take it easy on the new guys, so that one day, they will be just as smart and knowledgable as the rest of you! My $0.02


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

It finally makes sense to me what GG and others have said about getting sick of the same things over and over again. New guys come here and post the same topics that have been discussed SO many times. Then complain when no one gives responses..........its because these questions have been answered 10-15 times before in previous posts. I dont blame people for not wanting to type the same thing over and over again.

What should be done is a big bold banner at the top of every page that says "SEARCH OLD TOPICS BEFORE POSTING NEW." This would alleviate some of the redundancy.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

muskat said:


> What should be done is a big bold banner at the top of every page that says "SEARCH OLD TOPICS BEFORE POSTING NEW." This would alleviate some of the redundancy.


Sadly as much as I agree with that it probably would not make a dent.


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

The Veterans have spoken... They're right. Now they'll watch as the newbies chime in to say "Whats your Veteran Guys problem?" or "Give us a Break." Nietzsche said, "A Wise Man speaks because he has somthing to say, and a Fool speaks because he has to say somthing." How bout reading a little more? Practice voluntary restraint when posting the same threads over and over, and asking questions that have been answered repeatedly? The Nodak Vets are Veterans of this themselves, because the New Guys provide more than enough ammunition to get themselves ripped every day. Just watch... You Vets, don't hurt your necks shaking your heads. Ha.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

:withstupid: I agree with you all. A guy could spend 1/2 a hr a day replying to posts that have already had 10 topics this year alone.

Wake up newbies, get a clue--read the old topics. Use the search feature. And if you do not, then do not whine about nobody is responding to your topic.


----------



## jsbourbon89 (Jun 21, 2005)

this topic is a joke :roll:


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

> this topic is a joke


I disagree. I personally didnt know there was a search option when I first came here. After I was informed of it, I found out there is TONS of information and knowledge that has been written in past posts.

If someone truly wants to learn tactics and get pointers, do a search. The information is there for those just starting to hunt and also those that are "veterans."


----------



## jsbourbon89 (Jun 21, 2005)

should be talkin about huntin and the outdoors , not arguing over something as little as this :eyeroll:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I am going to use this topic to ask you guys, where do you think the snows are in South Dakota? :lol:


----------



## jsbourbon89 (Jun 21, 2005)

lol , i agree :beer:


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

i dont know where there at in south dakota, but i sure hope theres some left in central missouri, cuz were gonna give it one last hurrah this weekend and set out the spread!!!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

gandergrinder said:


> BandHunter,
> You echo my frustrations with the forum lately. This is the reason I rarely post anymore. What most new snow goose hunters don't realize is that finding snow geese is the easiest part of hunting them.
> 
> Decoying them or getting in range is the hard part. The reality is that most of the guys who know how to hunt them have stopped talking about the little details of how to do it and the inexperienced guys haven't hunted enough to know what questions they should be asking and what is really important.
> ...


 You can add to this the new guy's with little to no experience giving advise as if they were experts.This has been a trend the last few months.I dont claim to be an expert at snow goose hunting,I dont have the years of experience that some of the other guy's do.Therefor I only chime in when I feel I can add something of value when good questions are asked.Well maybe sometimes :wink: .


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

C BROWNDUCK said:


> to say that you hardly post anymore because some new snow goose hunter ask a lot of silly questions, dosnt make sense to me, its like a tv :lol: , you can change the channel or you can ignore the post.........id also like to say, so what if someone ask a few new questions that maybe to you seem stupid or senseless, but to him he thinks hes asking a valid question......


I agree.

There will always be repeating questions in EVERY forum you visit. Every day, more and more people are finding hunting/fishing forums for the first time. Don't you remember the excitement you had the first time you found a world of people just like you who like to talk about the same things??? Can you imagine the disappointment when you first chime in and get shot down for something you didn't realize was "taboo"? I'm still learning all the time from other members.

How about we start a thread that covers all the basics of using forums, and anytime someone "crosses the line"...you could kindly direct them to that article/thread which highlights the ethics/manners that are common on forums? It would probably beat getting insulted and having to figure out why you were in the first place.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I dont know why everyone is crying I think this is one of the best websites I have ever seen. This site gives people the chance to find new hunting partners, ask questions, debate, find new tactics to try, and maybe try hunting something they never thought they would.

The only thing I dont like is when people give away exact locations of the snows. The season is so fast the birds are always moving its not fair for someone to give away locations. Especialy with the price of gas. I am one of the guys who scout every day to try and find areas were there are know other hunters because I dont like jump shooting and when some gives away an area thats holding birds you might as well pick up your decoys and leave because no one will let them come in.

It doesnt bother me to see the same questions asked over and over as long as there not asking were the snows are.

I give this Website a big thumbs up I wish I would of thought of it. Great Job to all the people who built it. :thumb: :bartime: :beer:


----------



## goodfellow56 (Mar 3, 2005)

cant we all just get a long :beer:


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

I really cant believe that you guys are ****** that a newbie would ask a question.

ISNT THAT WHAT THESE ARE FOR?

Without questions and topics the forum would cease to exist.

At least point them in the right direction and dont jump on their ***.

Everyone was a newbie at some point.

Actual picture of my first time checking out the site.










BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Ty I just puked and will most likely be sick for the rest of the weekend due to your post. At no point should someone be subject to a picture of that magnitude.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

agreed :withstupid:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Wholly cow!  (no pun intended...ok well maybe a little)

I'm gonna have that scary image in my head for days! That guy is a poster child for NOT spending too much time behind a computer and getting out into the field for a little excercise! 'Course I can't ever imagine this guy jumpin out and rolling into the ditch for some geese comin! 

Ryan

.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ty.....I am going to have to drink that picture out of my mind.....well I guess I am going drink anyways.....

Happy St. Pat's day!!!! :beer: :jammin: :bartime: :drunk:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I probably came off like an azzhole in my post. Not my intention. The site is still one of the best around and I visit daily. The site is just different than it used to be. Not bad. Just different.

I think Chris is on to something with letting people know how to use a search feature. When I first started messing around on Internet forums (man it seems like a long time ago) I spent a great deal of time just reading and listening. Its the same thing I do when I walk into a room full of people I don't know. It gives you an opportunity to get a "feel" of the situation, what is and is not acceptable. Its like any social situation only you can't see the people's faces and you can't hear voice inflection or see body movement. So you need to be very clear in your message because you can't see those non-verbal communications.

I have no problem with new guys asking questions. That is what these boards should be.

By the way. I need to get out hunting in the worst way.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I probably came off like an azzhole in my post


All of your post Jed!!!!!!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

I disagree..Nodak Outdoors to me is my favorite site on finding out info on where the best places to hunt are .I Scout LOTS and i do not have a problem with guys asking questions on where the birds are.BUT i do have a problem when people ask where exactly the birds are I love driving around looking at wildlife.i would be out everyday if gas :eyeroll: wasnt so high.SNOWgeese there are to danm many of them just get out enjoy the outdoors and kill them.

Good Hunting
:sniper:


----------



## GOOSEWHISPERER (Mar 4, 2006)

Well to start off I would like to say WOW! and I apoligize I untill now had no idea of this search area SORRY!!I have posted a repeat or 2. But when I first got wind of your site here and checked it out to say the least i was in heaven!! :lol: All you guys that love to chase ****** like I do, I am not very good at it but I am getting there.I enjoy reading all the stuff you guys post exept the pic that TY just posted HOLY HELL MAN!! (sorry about that) and I have learned alot from you guys! So in closing I will read more and type less. I too am a newbee :eyeroll: jeff


----------

